
Grocers embrace food delivery, but they still don’t love it - hhs
https://www.wsj.com/articles/grocers-embrace-food-delivery-but-they-still-dont-love-it-11592056800
======
dangus
(I was only able to read the part of the article that wasn’t paywalled)

I don’t understand how it hurts margins. Just charge what the delivery costs.
There is clearly demand for it.

I can’t imagine that grocery stores have the same delivery app fee issues that
restaurants have with delivery apps. There aren’t hundreds of grocery stores
competing in an area like there are restaurants.

Most grocery stores seem to be owned by huge grocery store groups like
Albertsons and Kroger, so why can’t they make their own delivery apps?

Whenever archaic businesses get caught with their pants down by forgetting
that they too should probably keep up with the latest business trends it’s
hard to feel sorry for them. I’m sure the CEO of Kroger has walked into a
Whole Foods before, right?

90% of grocery stores feel like a time warp to the 1980s. They sell too many
SKUs of junk products. No, I don’t need to purchase balloons or to hear about
the latest news about Princess Diana and Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie. No, I
don’t want to spend time shopping in a store covered in cracked up square
linoleum tiles that feels like it’s older than I am. If the grocery section of
a Walmart SuperCenter feels like a breath of fresh air someone at these
grocery chains needs to start waking up.

~~~
pwg
> (I was only able to read the part of the article that wasn’t paywalled)

[https://archive.is/CiUat](https://archive.is/CiUat)

~~~
dangus
Thanks. After reading the full article I probably wouldn’t change any of my
comment.

It’s interesting to me that these companies are weirdly resigned to delivery
having lower margins, like the more they sell the more they lose. And I
thought business school was supposed to teach you how to run a business!

